# Poquoson Judo



## Kumbajah (Feb 9, 2005)

I am looking for a kids Judo program for my niece. She lives in Poquoson Virginia, in the Hampton Roads area of Viriginia. Preferably a community center or something similar in order for the price to be reasonable. ( I'm trying to avoid having my sister enroll her in a TKD program  )

Brian


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

There's lots of info. at www.judoinfo.com.


----------

